# Groves Spitfire Mag has arrived - photos



## returntoarchery (Jul 20, 2009)

Just got my Groves Spitfire Mag today. Man that's a nice looking bow. These photos don't do it justice. It's got some minor use rash but no stress crack lines. Serial number is 6398-7 so I don't know if it was made during the Harold Groves or James Elrod era. The riser wood looks like Zebrawood and of course phenolic.

There was no string so I've got to finish my string jig to make a string to shoot it. Hope to finish it up tonight. Maybe I can make a string tomorrow night and shoot it Wed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2009)

That is one beatiful bow right there. Where did you find it?


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks. ebay. took me nearly a 1-1/2 years of waiting before one showed up that didn't go for a ransom or have that ugly, at least to me, overdraw riser.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Good things come to those who wait. Glad you finally got one and she is a beauty.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Al33.

I couldn't stand it and finished my string jig last night and made a string to shoot it. Untuned with arrows turned for a 51# Predator, cheap plastic brush rest, and without a string nock, that thing flat shoots. At 46# I think it shoots a little slower but I can really group the arrows with it. It's smooth as can be with no stacking. The grip is thicker than the Predator but the contour is better and I get a more stable grip. For some reason the Predator's grip tends to kick my hand to the left and out of alignment - at least that's what I think it's doing.

Too early to tell for sure but the Spit may retire the Predator.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 21, 2009)

That bow is a work of art.
Congratulations, I'm proud for you.


----------



## whiz (Jul 21, 2009)

how much it cost?


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 21, 2009)

$122 including shipping.

The non overdraw 1 piece riser Groves Spitfire Mags I've tracked over the last 1-1/2 years had the following winning bids without shipping cost. The poundage went from 60# to 40# and change. The higher poundage ones have the higher top bid. There were probably other factors in final bid amount as well.

$235
$271
$95
$110
$250
$124


----------

